# Bosch vs Milwaukee?



## TopNotch (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey guys so Im starting to build up my power tool selection, I've got a few Milwaukee m12 kits, expander impact and a hacksaw, and I love them, I like the Bosch stackable box design but have no idea about the tools, has anyone used Bosch stuff and how would it stand up side by side with Milwaukee, might consider dewalt 20v as well


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Milwaukee seems like the ring leader as of now, they are coming out with all kinds of tools for the m18 line


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

What ever you decide stick with it. Nothing sucks worse then needing 3 different chargers for three different tools.


----------



## TopNotch (Feb 10, 2015)

Yea I love Milwaukee but I hate not having cases for half of the tools they make, guy I worked for that's all he had and there was cases for maybe 4 of the tools everything else got crammed into bags, I didn't much like that, or does anyone know of a system like the Bosch tools have I could use for the Milwaukee stuff?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TopNotch said:


> Yea I love Milwaukee but I hate not having cases for half of the tools they make, guy I worked for that's all he had and there was cases for maybe 4 of the tools everything else got crammed into bags, I didn't much like that, or does anyone know of a system like the Bosch tools have I could use for the Milwaukee stuff?


 Believe it or not.. I recycled my 1989 ( my 1st Milwaukee drill and batteries lasted more that 12 years) case into my m12v drill and hackswall carrycase so it fits in my truck comparment. Agreed, those carry cases need help in the design dept.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I think Bosch had a limited Patten on the stackable cases, dewalt paid to use the idea, and now they have some stackable stuff coming out. Milwaukee will have it in a year


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I've always been a dewalt fan and still am but....

I bought the cordless 18v Milwaukee bandsaw and it's something else let me tell ya. I'm impressed.

Then I got the 18v Hacksaw and am impressed with it as well! Great on ground work, light and smooth. Makes it easy to handle.

Now I've got the fuel 18v rotary hammer as well. Now I'm planning on selling my dewalt to an apprentice and converting over to Milwaukee. The things that made me decide to do so are the fact that Milwaukee has some plumbing specific tools as well as the fact that most all of their tools are available at box stores so you don't have to wait and order them online if you don't want.

Only issue I'm having right now is deciding between the 12v drill/impact combo or the 18v drill/impact version. Man the 18v is expensive!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JWBII said:


> I've always been a dewalt fan and still am but....
> 
> I bought the cordless 18v Milwaukee bandsaw and it's something else let me tell ya. I'm impressed.
> 
> ...


There's a website for getting 15 Milwaukee m18 tools set plus free hole saw kit for less than 900 bucks.. I'm saving up for that as I'm freakin tired of the old 18 volt batteries going dead doing nothing.. love the tools hate the batteries..


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

I needed a mini sawzall, I found it in a combo kit with the 18v drill and 18v sawzall.
Very happy with the performance. I wish it came with a hard case, it came with a bag.


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

The Milwaukee lineup is great. The fuel circular saw with 7 1/4 blade really impresses me, great and quick for backing in the walls. I got the 1 1/8" rotary hammer too even though I'm just doing inserts with 1/4", 1/2" bits I thought bigger would be better to have.


----------



## cuseplumber (Nov 1, 2014)

I have a few Milwaukee tools and ended up buying into the ridgid stackable boxes from Home Depot they seem to be well made and lock together like the Bosch ones seem to be a little heavier duty too


----------

